# 70 GTO convertible top issues



## gtolee (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello to all. Im having some issues with my convertible top not going up. It goes up about a third of the way, looses power and goes back down. Im new to the convertible world and I dont know much about the system. From some looking around, it seems like there is a pump and hydrolics. I can see the hoses and they look bone dry. Does this mean the pump as stopped working? I see the pump in the trunk and it doesnt look like would be hard to replace, but how does one refill the(im guessing) the hydrolic fluid? Does the system need bled and refilled once pump is replaced? What exactly is this fluid and how do you add more? Any help would be awesome as its currently in roadster mode with the top unable to go up. Thanks guys. 

Lee


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Use type a automatic transmission fluid, remove the pump and fill, make sure the pump is higher than the lines and cylinders. Cycle a few times and the air will bleed into the pump, then refill the pump.


----------

